# Ever seen red E. tenellus?



## JNSN (Nov 4, 2013)

Just wondering whether anyone has had experience growing E. tenellus red? Mine are still very green and have never seen them grow red in all the months I've had them. What's needed?

Here's a pic found on the web


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

JNSN said:


> Just wondering whether anyone has had experience growing E. tenellus red? Mine are still very green and have never seen them grow red in all the months I've had them. What's needed?
> 
> Here's a pic found on the web


The E. Tenellus I have in my tanks has red blades & tips as well, I find it to be from very high light & a lack of nitrates.


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

A high light source is the problem i believe. I've got a few growing, and didn't noticed I had them until I put them under my t5ho fixture. But mine tend to grow low and wide which I find a lil weird.


----------



## JNSN (Nov 4, 2013)

So the redness means it's not doing well? I thought it looks pretty cool.


----------

